
The WeatherChannel Desktop - BopperBang
 
======
BopperBang
This program is frustrating. I like it so much but viruses, Trojans, &malware
has riddled it into uselessness. Would someone qualified please fix the
Desktop Application download link so we wee folk can use it?

------
owly
[http://forecast.io](http://forecast.io)

